# Merchant Navy recruitment drive



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7057759.stm


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Without wishing to appear cynical or trite coupled to the recruitment drive it would help if we got a few ships (exclam).

Aye

Pat Thompson

You can't get enough photos of "O'Boats"


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Guys 

Bit like the chicken and egg what came first. No Ships, no men required unless you wish to go Foreign. It's a real problem and I don't know the answer, but as an Island I think the Politicians should give it some thought, while we still have men around with enough skills to pass on to a younger generation. They talk in such low figures I can remember when those amounts were going through the sea schools every 10 weeks.

Regards Ron


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Merchant Navy recruitment drive (BBC News)*

A three-year campaign is launched to triple the number of recruits joining the Merchant Navy.

More from BBC News...


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

just my luck im too old to join


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know what your all worrying about. The MCA will find the ships. But not for manning by Brits. Maybe a token Cadet here and there. 

At least they can't 'dum down ' the qualifications any more than they have (or can they????)


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Well the cadet intake seems to be growing year on year where I am. There's about 180 of us who started in September compared to less than half that a few years ago!


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

I just wish the US version wasn't like going to Annapolis. I've got the years left in me, but all they want is young guys who can fill out the USNR in an emergency. I don't need all the bullcrap, just some of the skills; part of them I already have, like an engineering degree and practical experience with electrical, service on the family's commercial fishing boat, oh, and military training since I'm a senior NCO in the "Home Guard" as you say across the pond (20 plus years). All they do is look and say, too old. Heck, I know a guy who just gave up his papers at 80 plus years of age. He was one of those guys that got shot at in WW2 and couldn't even get an "atta boy" till recently-what a world! WILL


----------



## AlexBooth (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.british-shipping.org/training/index.htm

Try clicking the 'click here' who's hiring.........................


----------

